# Lost in space



## CaptainCoy (Aug 9, 2019)

Howdy folks, I recently bought a 1942 9n. It was original 6 volt system. Ran like a charm. Then I converted to a new 12 volt system. Bought the upgrade kit and installed new 12 volt coil, new alternator, new wiring now when I attach the positive battery cable after the negative battery cable, it fries the battery. It’s like a put a screwdriver directly across from neg to pos and it melts the end of the screwdriver. Lost on figuring out where the issue is and how to fix it. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance. Capt.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Attaching the postive battery cable to the starter, and the negative cable to the framework? Make sure that battery posts are clear of touching any part of the tractor, and make sure you are not attaching both cables to ground.


----------



## CaptainCoy (Aug 9, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Attaching the postive battery cable to the starter, and the negative cable to the framework? Make sure that battery posts are clear of touching any part of the tractor, and make sure you are not attaching both cables to ground.


Thanks pogobill. It was a positive ground 6 volt and converted to negative ground 12 volt. The positive lead from the battery goes to the starter relay then directly to the starter. I will look for other places the positive side could be grounding on the tractor. Thanks.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I have 2 8N's and there isn't much room to get the battery in and out, and a bare spot on the positive cable could cause you grief as well.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Another thought. I converted a 54 NAA without any problems at all. Did you take the voltage regulator out of the system. Not needed in the 12v system. Voltage regulated internally in alternator. If 6 volt alternator left in wiring system it would be a direct short to ground.


----------



## CaptainCoy (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks for all your input. Greatly appreciated. I did finally locate the positive ground. The hot side bolt on the starter button was slightly bent and was touching the tractor body internally. NOW I have new problem. I changed the spark plug wires, new wiring for everything else, new spark plugs. The tractor starts instantly and idles nicely, but when I put a load on the engine like going up an incline the motor bogs down and quits. No idea what is going on. So all you tractor gurus put you heads together and give me some ideas about what is happening. Thanks in advance.
Capt Coy


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Check the timing. Sounds like the advance is not working under load.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Governor linkage could be stuck or missing a spring perhaps.


----------

